# surf fishing on NAS



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Calling all fishermen, 

Ok, so I'm a Marine in flight school and I have recently become obsessed with surf fishing. Is one allowed to surf fish on NAS P'cola? If so, where's a good spot? I don't think I have to have a license but is there any fishing permits needed to fish on base? Also, anyone know where I can pick up a flea rake in/around Pace? Sorry for all the questions, but I don't have to work Sun and Mon and wanna go fish. Thanks in advance. 

Dave

-and yes i did a search but didn't find the answers i was looking for...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not military, but I see people surf fishing at the beach just a little east of sherman cove...just off of Radford at the back entrance all the time.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

google'd NASPNCLAINST 5500.3H dtd 11 APR 06, didn't find any info. do you have a pdf copy of the NAVINST that you could email me? thanks, 

Dave


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

No you do not need a permit to surf fish. But there are designated areas to fish. I know one place you can fish is that pavilion you see near the front gate. You can fish port side and you can fish lake fredricks. You can also fish down by the lighthouse. I hope you catch some fish.... I will tell you some spots just pm me.


----------

